# Yamaha F115 battery cable size?



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I've searched the web, owners manual, and rigging guide, but I can't find the size for my battery cables anywhere. It isn't printed on the cable, either.

I'm adding a battery selector switch for a backup start battery and am going to make up my own battery cables.

Anyone know the gauge offhand?

Thanks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Check your wire against this.

AWG #	Diameter
(inch)	Diameter
(mm)	Area
(kcmil)	Area
(mm2)
0000 (4/0)	0.4600	11.6840	211.6000	107.2193
000 (3/0)	0.4096	10.4049	167.8064	85.0288
00 (2/0)	0.3648	9.2658	133.0765	67.4309
0 (1/0)	0.3249	8.2515	105.5345	53.4751
1	0.2893	7.3481	83.6927	42.4077
2	0.2576	6.5437	66.3713	33.6308
3	0.2294	5.8273	52.6348	26.6705
4	0.2043	5.1894	41.7413	21.1506
5	0.1819	4.6213	33.1024	16.7732
6	0.1620	4.1154	26.2514	13.3018
7	0.1443	3.6649	20.8183	10.5488
8	0.1285	3.2636	16.5097	8.3656
9	0.1144	2.9064	13.0927	6.6342
10	0.1019	2.5882	10.3830	5.2612
11	0.0907	2.3048	8.2341	4.1723
12	0.0808	2.0525	6.5299	3.3088
13	0.0720	1.8278	5.1785	2.6240
14	0.0641	1.6277	4.1067	2.0809
15	0.0571	1.4495	3.2568	1.6502
16	0.0508	1.2908	2.5827	1.3087
17	0.0453	1.1495	2.0482	1.0378
18	0.0403	1.0237	1.6243	0.8230
19	0.0359	0.9116	1.2881	0.6527
20	0.0320	0.8118	1.0215	0.5176
21	0.0285	0.7229	0.8101	0.4105
22	0.0253	0.6438	0.6424	0.3255
23	0.0226	0.5733	0.5095	0.2582
24	0.0201	0.5106	0.4040	0.2047
25	0.0179	0.4547	0.3204	0.1624
26	0.0159	0.4049	0.2541	0.1288
27	0.0142	0.3606	0.2015	0.1021
28	0.0126	0.3211	0.1598	0.0810
29	0.0113	0.2859	0.1267	0.0642
30	0.0100	0.2546	0.1005	0.0509
31	0.0089	0.2268	0.0797	0.0404
32	0.0080	0.2019	0.0632	0.0320
33	0.0071	0.1798	0.0501	0.0254
34	0.0063	0.1601	0.0398	0.0201
35	0.0056	0.1426	0.0315	0.0160
36	0.0050	0.1270	0.0250	0.0127
37	0.0045	0.1131	0.0198	0.0100
38	0.0040	0.1007	0.0157	0.0080
39	0.0035	0.0897	0.0125	0.0063
40	0.0031	0.0799	0.0099	0.005


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I just extended mine and I used 2 gauge. I have an f115 as well


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> Check your wire against this.
> 
> AWG #	Diameter
> (inch)	Diameter
> ...


Would rather not cut into it to find out.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

rcmay said:


> I just extended mine and I used 2 gauge. I have an f115 as well


I'm only going to need 2' or less for my set up, so I'll go with whatever my existing battery cable gauge is. 

sequoia, help me out, man!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Size 2 cable will be plenty big enough.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Agreed, # 2 is plenty for 2ft.
Use tinned wire.
Quality of connections should be your focus.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

2 gauge is good for that short distance, if you need , I can make some for you, ABYC certified.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright. We got us a consensus. Thanks all.

Sequoiha, you've got to let me pay you, though. That tinned 2 ga. cable is expensive!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If It was a Big motor 200HP + I'd say it was 2ga.

But a 115Hp and leaving the batteries in the stock location in the back of the boat.... I'm betting it's 4ga. 

I've installed 25 BEP Cluster switches to date now.


----------

